# Ready for 10/11 snow season



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

Got the farming items removed from the Honda and snow items installed. I do leave the hand and thumb warmers on all year. They do come in handy in the spring and fall.

Do have a seat warmer on the x-mas list! :>)

Found this site from a link on Honda Foreman.com. Been reading all 25 pages of posts took all weekend and found good info and ideas. I am going to try a 6" wing extension on the right side of blade using a plastic 55 gal drum for material. Also going to try my hand at building a 60" v-plow.

Second season of using a atv for snow removal. Did have a 12' high pile going on last year. Sounds like a dryer winter, so might not get the same for a photo. Never thought of taking a picture of the damn sh*t. But I see people here are interested. I plow my 300' drive, a couple of neighbors next door and my grandmother 1/2 mile down the road.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice set up ya got there. Honda make a realy nice machine.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree. Great setup, and a fine machine.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

almost hate to get it dirty dont you. i try to keep my stuff washed off after
each use. i have radiant heat in the shop,which helps. lots of good tips
and nice people here. im on the foreman forums too.---irv


----------

